# Can I feed acorns to my rats



## ranmaryoko (Sep 20, 2008)

There are acorn trees where I live and I was wondering if it would be safe to give my rats some. It would be good for their teeth, but I want to make sure I don't give them anything toxic.


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

I would cook them first, they contain tannins and can be poisonous to humans if not prepared correctly.


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

The Tannins in Acorns is poisonous to both humans and squirrels if not properly, ground or used. Also bringing wood or plant life from outside is a bad idea unless sterilized first before giving to your rats. 

Also, Acorn trees are Oaks....


----------



## ranmaryoko (Sep 20, 2008)

ty for the response. to be safe, I guess I won't give them any. They have plenty of other things to chew on, including their favorite nylabones. And excuse my ignorance about "acorn" trees being oaks, I don't know anything about plants for the most part.


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

ranmaryoko said:


> ty for the response. to be safe, I guess I won't give them any. They have plenty of other things to chew on, including their favorite nylabones. And excuse my ignorance about "acorn" trees being oaks, I don't know anything about plants for the most part.


I wasn't poking fun, I'm a plant nerd is all.  There's a sticky on toys, most of them being chew toys, all are safe and fun for ratties, up in General rat topics. Check it out.


----------



## Ferretmaniac (Sep 12, 2020)

Acorns, contain tannic acid, which can cause liver failure in humans. I assume the worst, and predict that too much of it would also be bad for mice. Fortunately, this nasty stuff is water soluble, and can be boiled out of the acorns!


----------



## Ferretmaniac (Sep 12, 2020)

Yes, they'd do just fine. In the wild, different rodents like *white-footed mouse* and *deer **mice* *eat acorns**.*


----------

